# Game on!



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok...so my wife like to play games... Card games, board games, puzzle games.
Me...not so much. But as any good spouse should do, I'll break down and play one with her for her sake sometimes. Riding home from a trip today and I had an epiphany. What if I were to get a sexual type game? That would be one I'd likely actually enjoy AND I would be playing games with her! WIN/WIN! 

So - what are some good sexual games? I think a board or card game might be the first best foray. I am thinking somewhat rowdy but not over-the-top XXX stuff. I can say that anything with any lewd graphics would be a turn-off for her immediately. Suggestive, mild language and "kiss this, touch that" should be ok. Maybe some position graphics if in somewhat stick-figure format or word descriptions. 

Any ideas? Experiences to share? 
Thanks


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

My wife and I have had a lot of fun playing Adult Loaded Questions. It isn't a graphic game, but you can have a lot of fun with it and depending on your individual answers it can become really raunchy really fast. It's great for humor!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Strip poker
Naked Twister

Google "sexual board games".... might be a fun Valentine's Day gift


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

cknpro said:


> Ok...so my wife like to play games... Card games, board games, puzzle games.
> Me...not so much. But as any good spouse should do, I'll break down and play one with her for her sake sometimes. Riding home from a trip today and I had an epiphany. What if I were to get a sexual type game? That would be one I'd likely actually enjoy AND I would be playing games with her! WIN/WIN!
> 
> So - what are some good sexual games? I think a board or card game might be the first best foray. I am thinking somewhat rowdy but not over-the-top XXX stuff. I can say that anything with any lewd graphics would be a turn-off for her immediately. Suggestive, mild language and "kiss this, touch that" should be ok. Maybe some position graphics if in somewhat stick-figure format or word descriptions.
> ...


my wife and i play uno. the games are pretty quick. the loser has to take off one item of clothes and the winner gets to do whatever they want to try and tease the loser. toys are permitted. so, she might start giving me a blowjob, or i might use a vibrator on her, but only long enough to turn each other on. 

the game is over when someone is naked.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure how flexible you both are, but naked twister is a riot! It’s sexy and funny all wrapped up into one twistedly hilarious game! Oh and “love dice” roll and do! You can make pretty much anything into a sexual game, the stuff you can get into with a monopoly game and paying rent is hella fun too. Land on a property and can’t pay rent? Pay with your body! Make an act according to the amount it’s worth! It can go on for a long time though


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Strip Risk.

Strip Monopoly.

Don't start until you have a free weekend.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do a search on Amazon for sex games. There are a lot of them available.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Any reviews on “Sex Stack” - a sex jenga game ? Or upscale dice?


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

cknpro said:


> Ok...so my wife like to play games... Card games, board games, puzzle games.
> Me...not so much. But as any good spouse should do, I'll break down and play one with her for her sake sometimes. Riding home from a trip today and I had an epiphany. What if I were to get a sexual type game? That would be one I'd likely actually enjoy AND I would be playing games with her! WIN/WIN!
> 
> So - what are some good sexual games? I think a board or card game might be the first best foray. I am thinking somewhat rowdy but not over-the-top XXX stuff. I can say that anything with any lewd graphics would be a turn-off for her immediately. Suggestive, mild language and "kiss this, touch that" should be ok. Maybe some position graphics if in somewhat stick-figure format or word descriptions.
> ...


I have little experience in sexual board games, but I'll give it a try. I suppose you could make something out of any gambling game. Poker, backgammon (at lest in its gambling form), and a wide range of other games come to mind. You then make clothes the currency. For example, you both start off wearing the same number of pieces of clothing, assigning a value to each piece, and now you've got a stripping game.

This might apply to sex toys too especially if it involves bondage or restrictive devices (you're you lean more towards BDSM-type stuff that is.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo and I play this. We've gotten many hours of enjoyment out of it.










We also do thousand + piece puzzles on the kitchen butcher block. "Pick" at them a bit each day when we are both home from work.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Strip Risk.
> 
> Strip Monopoly.
> 
> Don't start until you have a free weekend.


And for god's sake, don't start a land war in Asia.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You could try playing a ring throwing game with doughnuts.
If she suggests using Cheerios instead you may have other problems 😂


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> You could try playing a ring throwing game with doughnuts.
> 
> If she suggests using Cheerios instead you may have other problems



Hula hoops bro


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

cknpro said:


> Hula hoops bro


You must be from the other side of the pond yes?


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> You must be from the other side of the pond yes?



That’s according to which side of the pond you’re on. I’m in the USA. 
It’s not that I’m that big, it’s just my wife can’t throw for crap and I don’t want her to miss!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

SunnyT said:


> Naked Twister


^THIS^

Also, get some role playing uniforms from Adam and Eve store. Like get her a cute librarian outfit, and get yourself a policeman outfit, and "pull her over for speeding".....if you get my drift


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> ^THIS^
> 
> Also, get some role playing uniforms from Adam and Eve store. Like get her a cute librarian outfit, and get yourself a policeman outfit, and "pull her over for speeding".....if you get my drift


Now you're getting into mild BDSM there. There are toys for that.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

I’ve given such things thought before. My concern is the complete lack of spontaneity involved - which is one of the things we lack and I want to increase. I know games would also do that but you could introduce the idea of playing the game spontaneously. I would think for role playing to really be what you’d want, you both would need to be involved and in the “plan”. Maybe I’m wrong. I’d have to have things ready and be prepared to spring the scenario on her at the appropriate time. But you have to know my wife and her general aversion to spontaneous sex. She’d much rather plan it for a day and it be on her terms. 
One thing I am trying to accomplish with all of this (games, toys) is to break down some of her controlling barriers, but do it with a carrot and not just demand her to change just to suit me. That might go further than this thread allows, but that’s my base motivation.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

OP, from the way you describe your wife, you should probably be prepared for her to really not like your attempt to sexualize the games you two play together. She may see the time you two spend playing games as building non-sexual closeness and intimacy between you, intimacy that she really enjoys or perhaps even needs. She may, therefore, view you sexualizing that time together as being a dismissal of her need for non-sexual connection, in favor of the sex you want. In other words, she may see this as a way to pressure her for sex while ignoring her need for non-sexual closeness. This may be particularly true if you guys aren't spending a great deal of quality time together otherwise, doing fun things. 

I'm not saying that will happen. But, unless she's adventurous and sexually playful already - which really doesn't sound like it's the case - this little plan of yours may fall flat. I hope to be wrong about that, but given your description of her behaviors and attitudes towards sex, you should probably be prepared for it.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

cknpro said:


> My concern is the complete lack of spontaneity involved - which is one of the things we lack and I want to increase...
> 
> But you have to know my wife and her general aversion to spontaneous sex. She’d much rather plan it for a day and it be on her terms.


Well, first I'd ask you to check out what Responsive Desire is, because that could be the issue. If that's the case, then you can go about 'planned' spontaneity. Put the sexy ideas in her head earlier in the day, act on them later in the day once the thoughts have had time to marinate.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cletus said:


> And for god's sake, don't start a land war in Asia.


You made me shoot coffee out my nose.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

Blacksmith01 said:


> You made me shoot coffee out my nose.



That comment was funny... especially to an old Risk lover like me.


----------



## cknpro (Aug 6, 2016)

toblerone said:


> Well, first I'd ask you to check out what Responsive Desire is, because that could be the issue. If that's the case, then you can go about 'planned' spontaneity. Put the sexy ideas in her head earlier in the day, act on them later in the day once the thoughts have had time to marinate.



I do understand responsive desire and we have discussed it before. She says sometimes she works that way but often not. And of course only she knows when but she don’t know why... it’s like shooting clays in the dark...with a pellet gun.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

cknpro said:


> That comment was funny... especially to an old Risk lover like me.


Or to a fan of the Princess Bride


----------

